# Điều hòa mini là gì? Có nên mua điều hòa mini không?



## DonKihote (15/5/18)

*Chắc hẳn bạn đã từng nghe đến điều hòa mini nhưng không biết hình dáng, cách hoạt động của chúng thế nào phải không? Dưới đây sẽ là tất tần tật thông tin bạn cần về điều hòa mini.*

*Điều hòa mini là gì?*
Khi nghe cụm từ ‘điều hòa mini’, có thể bạn sẽ liên tưởng đến loại điều hòa giá rẻ có thiết kế nhỏ gọn, giá trị chỉ khoảng vài chục cho tới vài nghìn đồng đang được lưu hành trên thị trường. Nhưng đừng nhầm lẫn nhé, điều hòa mini không ‘nhỏ bé’ như vậy đâu.

_

_
_Điều hòa mini có kích cỡ vẫn khá lớn, chỉ ‘nhỏ bé’ hơn so với điều hòa thường thôi_
​Điều hòa mini có nguyên lý hoạt động cùng với điều hòa máy lạnh truyền thống. Tức là nó cũng có cục lạnh, cục nóng nhưng khác ở chỗ được thiết kế trong cùng một khối thống nhất. Ưu điểm của thiết bị này là có thiết kế nhỏ gọn hơn so với điều hòa truyền thống, dễ dàng di chuyển và không cần lắp đặt rườm rà với các đường ống, mấu nối.

Với những gia đình có diện tích nhỏ hoặc những người thuê trọ không đủ kinh phí sắm sửa một chiếc điều hòa không khí thì điều hòa mini sẽ phù hợp hơn. Dù công suất của nó không thể sánh được với điều hòa nhiệt độ truyền thống nhưng dùng để giải nhiệt trong những ngày hè nắng nóng cũng không tồi chút nào đâu.

*Điều hòa mini có thiết kế đặc biệt*
Điều hòa mini được thiết kế giống như quạt điều hòa, theo dạng đứng, phía trên có tay cầm và hệ thống 4 bánh xe phía dưới để di chuyển dễ dàng. Mặt trên thiết bị là màn hình hiển thị nhiệt độ, giờ, các chế độ… Nhìn từ bề ngoài thì nó không khác quạt điều hòa và quạt hơi nước là bao nên có thể gây nhầm lẫn.

_

_
_Điều hòa mini có đầy đủ chức năng làm lạnh, sưởi ấm như điều hòa treo tường_​
Bên trong điều hòa mini  được tích hợp hệ thống làm lạnh, bạn có thể sử dụng chế độ Cool hoặc Dry để phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của mình.

Mặt sau của máy là lưới lọc khí, có tác dụng ngăn chặn bụi bẩn khi hút vào. Lỗ thoát khí nóng kết hợp với ống khớp nối tạo thành đường dẫn khí nóng ra bên ngoài khu vực cần làm lạnh. Đường thoát nước ở phía trên với ống dẫn giúp đẩy nước thải ra bên ngoài.

*Hiệu năng*
Dù nhỏ con nhưng điều hòa mini lại có ‘võ’ rất giỏi, nó có thể làm mát tốt cho phòng có diện tích vừa phải, độ lạnh có thể đạt 17 – 18 độ C. Ở những model mới, công suất của điều hòa mini có thể lên đến 12000BTU, đủ để làm mát cho phòng có diện tích 15 – 20m2. Với phòng có diện tích nhỏ hơn 15m2, điều hòa mini có công suất từ 5000 – 9000BTU là đã đủ xài rồi.

_

_
_Điều hòa mini có công suất khá mạnh, từ 5000 – 15000BTU_​
*Có nên mua điều hòa mini không?*
Còn tùy thuộc vào điều kiện kinh tế cũng và không gian sống mà bạn hãy tự quyết định xem có nên mua điều hòa mini không. Nếu diện tích phòng ở của bạn quá nhỏ và chật hẹp, hoặc bạn đang ở trọ, thường xuyên chuyển chỗ ở thì điều hòa mini sẽ thích hợp hơn điều hòa không khí.

Nếu bạn đang có nhu cầu sắm sửa một chiếc điều hòa mini thì hy vọng những thông tin trên đây sẽ hữu ích với bạn. Chúc bạn sớm mua được một chiếc điều hòa mini ưng ý để sử dụng trong mùa hè này!

_Nguồn: Websosanh_


----------



## Phongcachsong (8/7/20)

Với những gia đình có diện tích nhỏ hoặc những người thuê trọ không đủ kinh phí sắm sửa một chiếc điều hòa không khí thì điều hòa mini sẽ phù hợp hơn. Dù công suất của nó không thể sánh được với điều hòa nhiệt độ truyền thống nhưng dùng để giải nhiệt trong những ngày hè nắng nóng cũng không tồi chút nào đâu.


----------

